# 1992 Nissan Stanza Steering Wheel - Dash Vibration



## voodoo917 (Jun 21, 2013)

The steering wheel and the dash on this car vibrate like a peanut shaker, when the car is in park or just idling. Has anyone else here had this problem with theirs? Anyone know where to begin as far as causes go?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They never were "smooth" at idle, but when motor mounts got older and started to collapse, they got much worse. Also, make sure the base idle isn't set too low.


----------



## voodoo917 (Jun 21, 2013)

The base idle is fine. After doing some more searching around online, I think the rear motor mount is the most likely culprit, as you stated. 

It's been raining here for the last few days, so I'll check it out when the weather breaks. In the meantime, if anyone has any suggestions, tips, tricks or any "been there, done that" advice, I'd love to hear it.


----------

